# WOW Power Re-Map Thoughts???



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hello,

Thinking about having my Swift Ducato 130BHP re-mapped by WOW Power. I have a voucher I picked up at the NEC which gives a special price of 295 pounds.

I'm happy with the performance of the van even when towing my Smart on a trailer. However, you can never have enough power  and at the price sounds a good deal.

Has anyone had this done? I would welcome anyones comment and thoughts before I go for it.

Thanks,

Stewart


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd shop around for prices, that price doesn't sound very special to me.

http://www.diesel-performance.co.uk/

http://www.solware.co.uk/car-performance-chips/fiat-performance-module.shtml

Kev.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I had it done and I was told the I was the first person Chelston had done it on.

In my previous 2.8 fiat I had a van aarken and the difference was massive in every respect except fuel consumption which I estimated I only got one or two miles to the gall.


In this one X250 with Wow Power, the noticable difference is not as dramatic as VA but does make changing gear more car like, does increase acceleration, does increase top speed, does reduce noise level and I have no idea what it if anything it has done to consumption. Certainly no worse. Cruising speed (what seems to be comfortable for drive and engine increased by 10mph in my view but I am certainly not tech minded and so it is just the way it feels to me.

Chelston are doing £100 off 01823 662075 but I don't know from what.

OOps! If booked on 14th and\or 15th March.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Pusser:

_I estimated I only got one or two miles to the gall. _

Ouch!

Make sure that you don't travel too far between garages then!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

pippin said:


> Pusser:
> 
> _I estimated I only got one or two miles to the gall. _
> 
> You got a Humvee?!!!!!!


I have this feeling that I may need to consider re-phrasing. 8O


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Kev_Behr said:


> I'd shop around for prices, that price doesn't sound very special to me.
> 
> http://www.diesel-performance.co.uk/
> 
> ...


None of them links do either the 2.3 or 3.0 Multijet. Just the old engines probaly why they are cheaper.

£300 is a good price for a quality remap

I have been thinking of getting our 3.0 remapped, but might wait and see if it gets any better with a few more miles.

Richard...


----------



## Motorhomewales (Feb 24, 2009)

A WOW! Tuning Eco map for the 2.3MJ 130 Fiat is amazing! Engine output is approx 164 up from 130. However more importantly the torque increases around 20%! Giving you approx 403 NM torque, more than a standard 3.0MJ 160!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

mea culpa! mea culpa! mea maxima culpa!

I's a baddun I is. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

Have you considered the cheaper option and one you can change from M/Home to M/Home, even your car ?? (Turbo Diesels that is).

I have a Tunit (2nd hand), and think it's excellent, but was considereing one of these:

http://tuning-diesels.com/

Regards.

Trev


----------



## LynneKen (Jan 19, 2008)

my husband fancies having a chip put on our M/H but we thought that we should wait until the warranty ends, is it okay to chip it while still on warranty??

While I am asking questions any help on how much a tow bar should cost, our dealer want £700, sounds a bit salty to us, or is this about the norm.

Thanks in advance
Lynne


----------



## LynneKen (Jan 19, 2008)

my husband fancies having a chip put on our M/H but we thought that we should wait until the warranty ends, is it okay to chip it while still on warranty??

While I am asking questions any help on how much a tow bar should cost, our dealer want £700, sounds a bit salty to us, or is this about the norm.

Thanks in advance
Lynne


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi, I got my MH remapped and was well worth the expense. There is a big difference between a remap (which is a complete re-programming as the name implies) and adding a tuning box which simply fools the system into increasing fuel rail pressure.

For preference, I would go for a remap every time but put a spider (just google spider diesel tuning) unit on my car because I'm getting rid of it soon and wanted something transferable. The Spider is a halfway house between a tuning box and a remap as it learns from your own system. You always get what you pay for - buy from ebay at your peril

Always tell your insurance - it should not increase the price on a motorhome policy.

Hope that helps.

Edit here is the LINK


----------



## speedytincan (Dec 22, 2005)

Stewart 
At present we are trialing this remap on our 3litre with a comfortmatic box, we tow a majority of the the time. 

So far I can confirm that the gear change is smoother and quicker, there is more power, to much for me in the lower gears, long term will cause excessive tyre wear so I will have to adjust my driving style with the loud pedal. It pulls a lot better in 5th and 6th which is where you need it when towing, I tend to put it in manual on the motorway so that it wont change down on the hills, and let the huge amount of torque take over (500 Nm) it keeps the revs down and hopefully increase the mpg. 

The fuel consumption is still about the same as before but we have not done enough engine cycles to let it settle down. 

One of the reasons to have the full remap a try was that my wife has a c200 Mercedes and it lacks overtaking umph, plus only 35mpg around the houses and 40mpg on the motorway, WOW power now gives it 39/41 and 44/45 and you can overtake more safely with the extra bhp. 

We have in the past tried add ons on various vehicles they worked ok but to the detriment to the fuel economy. 

If my memory serves me right if you don't like it you can have your money back along with your original map.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for their comments.

I had the van booked in yesterday to have it done. However, I'm stuck in Azerbaijan because BMI forgot to pay there fuel bill. Flight was cancelled :-(

I will write a report next week after I have it done.

Thanks again

Stewart


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I have had the remap done and I am more than pleased with the results. I travelled across the M62 and only changed down to 5th gear a couple of times. It really has made a big difference. I'm not sure about the fuel change, but I will monitor it and post it over time. I currently average 21mpg when pulling the trailer and Smart car. I will see what difference the WOW makes. Not really too fussed about it as it's the extra power I was after.

Thanks again for all the comments

Stewart


----------

